# New Digital Camera = New Pictures...56K NO NO



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

My girlfriend got a new digital camera so I decided to test it out.....


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice ride bro... great picture quality. Which digital camera did your GF purchase?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its a Nikon 4300.....Damn good camera comes with alot of adapters and stuff I didnt get to try them out yet


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

looks good


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I _really_ like the hood. Plus your car's black is nice and deep.

Seth


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks it was just repainted about two months ago


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

nice ride. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

Drop the front and you will be straight up. Whats up with the side markers? Do they blink when you use your turn signals or are they always on?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its dropped 2 inces all the way around and the side markers do work but when I got it painted I took them out. All I have to do is re wire it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide like them, if it wasnt for the person who let you borrow the camera haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ok everyone there is a comedian in the Building....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice.. ever consider gettin new corners ?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> very nice.. ever consider gettin new corners ?


trying to make a quick sale?
go for it. It would look good with the gen 3 turn signals :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I want liuspeed to make some damn JDM Amber corners....I would be in for a buy fo sure......Oh and I want liuspeed to make a lip for the 200sx perhaps c/f Id be down for than also.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I want liuspeed to make some damn JDM Amber corners....I would be in for a buy fo sure......Oh and I want liuspeed to make a lip for the 200sx perhaps c/f Id be down for than also.......



why dont you bend over for him while your at it haha JK


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that looks really good! nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks alot....


----------

